
Review of Firefox “Fenix” for Android - nachtigall
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/review-firefox-fenix-android.html
======
cycomanic
I disagree with most of this review. Yes a lot of the add-ons are not working
anymore, but to be fair a lot of them were only ever useful for the desktop
anyway. I have been a Firefox user on android pretty much since it first came
out and fenix is the best firefox on android by quite a margin and IMO the
best browser on mobile. It's much faster than previous versions and
subjectively faster than chrome. The major privacy and adblock extensions
already are ported and the ui overhaul is a much needed improvement in
particular the bottom bar and tab management.

